# TOOQIKK'S 1987 4WD WAGON REBUILD THREAD



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

Hi all! I want to start this thread to document and share the rebirth of my 4wd wagon. The plan is simple..recondition the interior, fix up the body,upgrade the suspension, upgrade the braking system, then upgrade the motor,tranny, ecu...that is where it gets fun as I am going to rebuild my GTI-R motor and install it along with the AWD tranny, and JWT ECU i have for it...along with the wiring harness for it. So when I am done I will have an AWD wagon the is turboed. Can anyone say sleeper?! 
For those that dont know me I am also the owner of the only awd n13 pulsar(in the world!). I will start a thread about its rebuild too...as it is tied into the wagon....I am basically swapping engine/tranny/ecu/wiring harnesses from one to the other. The pulsar will become n/a and 4wd....why you ask? My daughter loves the pulsar but there is no way Im gonna let her have a turboed awd monster for her first car...so that she can have the pulsar and not kill herself with all the power she is gettin it with the e16i and all its glory!
Both will be run with only AMSoil Products. As I am a user and dealer of them it would only be natural.....why AMSOIL. Well that could be a whole nother thread...but please check out my website it is in my signature....have a look for yourself....Pics and stuff to come!


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

I would very much like to thank Valerie for this wagon as she so kindly gave it to me! 
Thank you again! I am so excited to have it and to finally get to start working on it!


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

*some before pics*


































































the first few are just pictures of it from where it was being stored and shows the condition of it when i got it
the last one is from a member on nissan forums dot com
it is one of the ones that is my inspiration for building mine.
lot of work and dedication went into it.


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

started to remove the front struts today...had to use my friends little pancake compressor...couldnt make enough power with it to bust the lower strut bolts loose so ..gave them a good spray of pb blaster and will bring over my compressor so I can get started on the upgrades.....didnt see any leaks from any where(from the brake system) ....so not sure where all the fluid went?? but i will be keepin an eye out to figure out where it went...lol

got the black three spoke pulsar steering wheel on it! 1st mod done one the wagon!! hehe
removed the drivers side door cover and got the window shut! the regulator is shot and broke the window regulator handle off in two pieces!! (will be replacing all of them with black ones)
also remove the dry rotted and blown rear speakers(might as well had to get access to the rear strut tops anyway...this thing has the cutest little front speakers i have ever seen! lol...will be puttin in 6.5" speakers in the front and 6x9s in the rear


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

gti-r coil overs, nx2k calipers and rotors








also have pillow tops!









what kinda junk do you have in your trunk?








using fram filters and cheapie oil to get it running and then will switch out after 500 miles ...just to get all the crap out of the lines and stuff..then will switch everything over to AMSOIL products.....

the bolts are not stock ones holding the struts on so had quite a hard time trying to get them off...there is still one stuck on the passengerside...the bolt actually just rounded off like butter....so the who ever worked on it before was kind enough to replace the bolts with cheapo ones..makes for fun times trying to gettin them off when they are seized.....used several doses of PB Blaster too! and a 625 ft/lb impact gun!!


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

the fender is getting replaced there isnt any underneath its just the coloring in the picture...its just dirty...lol
__________________


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

http://www.sr20forum.com/members-rides/181447-my-daily-whip.html

heres alink to my last b13.....
ill work on gettin all the pictures back up ...there are still quite a few in there....










these are the rims that will be on it until i get some good rubber for the b14 rims


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

some before pics of parts to be cleaned and recolored.....


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

the surrounding part of the gauge housing will be the cast aluminum color just as is the cubby hole outer trim..there will be a few accent parts with the cast aluminum on them....and will be swapping all the bulbs out for blue LEDs......


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

got a fender for it and its even the same color!
working on negotiating a price for the hood...hopin can get it for a decent price as it is silver too!
that is two big body work projects taken care of!


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

got the hood today!! it was like 15 degrees outside too!! still cold! lol


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

before shot of gauge cluster housing...








recoloring....








all put back together.....







:thumbup:


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

made some more progress....on the interior ....all the large interior parts(ie the back hatch area and rear window sections, and the remaining door cards, rear seat) have been cleaned!
started to recolor the rear lower seat section( did a partial recolor to show the change from before to after...will post pics here in a minute) and also scrubbed down the front parking lights and rear third brake light...they are getting a nice shot of clearcoat to make them look brand new....(fyi this is an old restoration trick from years ago....and is a great tip for all you b11/b12/n13 owners as the plastic takes a beating after 20 plus years on the road!)


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

both parking lights and the rear third brake light before clear coating








top two clear coated .....








close up before clear coating.....








after clear coating.....








another angle after clear coating......








side shot of rear lower seat section....








half and half.....








welcome to the dark side......it is evenly colored...the lighter spots are due to light reflection......








the lighter side .......


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

i copied these above pics and statements from a build thread i had on another forum...i will only be updating this thread so wanted to get everything over here....


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

pulled the dash yesterday!! happy to get that out! one of the upper vents broke in two but i should be able to repair it so you wont even know it was ever broke, got the glove box off and all parts for it...tore it down even tore the door apart to clean and recolor!
ill post some pics of the progress here soon...its like 15 degrees outside so even with the heater it might get up to around 20 degrees in the garage so no paintin or dyin tonight! and not suppose to get above 20ish for the next five days or so ...I plan on getting the last couple parts cleaned and gettin some more dry cleaning chemical for the front seats and carpet! then just need a "warm" day to come along...lol


----------



## manjula (Jun 24, 2003)

Hi TOOQIKK,

I have been away from this forum for a loooong time. I just visited the site yesterday and was I glad to see this thread of yours. To see someone restoring a B12 Sentra Wagon is so exciting.

I too own a 87 Sentra Wagon (2WD) and also in the process of restoring it. But not to the extent as you . Just repairing the rust and repainting her. I will post some pics when it is done. 

Now please keep those pics coming in . I love to see your progress and learn from it. I like the tip on clear coating the plastic lights. Tks.

All the best for your project !

Best regards,
Manjula


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

thanks and pics will becoming soon ...its 12 degrees out in the garage so im stayin inside! lol

post up some pics of your ride before,during , after...us b12 wagon folk have to stick together there are so few of us! if you need any help please dont hesitate to ask...i do body work, suspension, brakes, motor swaps etc.....jack of all trades...master of none...lol


----------



## jkm601 (Jan 16, 2010)

Looking awesome dude... I am hopefully getting a new camera tomorrow, so I will take some pics of my wagon


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

update got the carpet out!! what a PITA.
also got some parts back in....still need to redo the headliner and recolor the front seats....also found a couple more misc parts i still need to recolor.
have all but on bolt(the one under the cowl cover) off to replace the rusted out fender on the drivers side....also got some b14 rims(one day when i grow up i wanna be just like mike! ) got the valve cover breather on(removing the egr stuff soon and the dead a/c system components.
here are a few pics of some of the progress.........


new front speaker(150watts)vs old speaker(8watts)








carpet after just being pulled out of the wagon








drivers side rear door skin recolored and installed








now with the handle installed....still need 4 black window cranks!








look no carpet!!! finally lol








found some more cancer....there is actually quite few spots of cancer sthat im gonna have to address here rather quickly to stop anymore damage like this from accuring.....








tryin to be like mike!lol got some b14 rims and 912s on them!








passenger side rear door skin on(still have to address the hole and the dent in that door.........









oh and its like 26 degrees outside...hehe

well thats all for now hope you enjoy! and good luck with all your projects!


----------



## jkm601 (Jan 16, 2010)

Looking good dude! So, I have always been a Valvoline or Mobile1 guy... I want you to sell me on AMSOIL.


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

check my site it has my number on it and once you go amsoil you never go back! hehe
you can get a free catalog and check out a lot of the comparisons of amsoil vs other brands including the two mentioned above.....ill let you guess who wins...hehe


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Thanks for the update pics. 

You're really going to town there! 

That pic of the interior [without the carpet] is great because it shows how wide the hump in the floor is for the 4WD B12s. No one's ever captured that in a picture before.


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

if i have time ill try and get find the digi cam to get some higher quality pictures....it was like 20 something degrees out and i was working on 2.5hours sleep....lol 
i really want to get this on the road! so im gonna try and focus some of my next trips over to work on it on focusing on the brakes, and suspension to get them done and then come back to the interior....
some one find me a rear passenger door please!!!


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

*got a little more done today.....*

well i got a little more done...and took a couple o pics.....

are these the coolant hoses that heat up the TBI? if so has anyone bypassed them....it is a little mod we do on the ga16de and sr20de motors..









some serious cancer....anyone have a rear passenger side door i can have??









little blue breather









what you have to do to get the fender off.....









the bolt ....i went a head and removed the passenger side on and will not be putting either on back in.....makes absolutely no sense for them to be there!...









the cancer riddled fender! off at last!









surface rust under the fender.....









will be dealing with the surface rust on my next trip out to work on the wagon..









also removed one of the a/c lines, started to remove the a/c condensor, the fans are out.....that little circle on the left is out(will cut and weld the pipe shut down near the cat), have the heat shield unbolted but couldnt get that damn pipe off so will but it off and weld it shut hopefully on the next trip out there too....


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

also took the cowl and the windshield wipers with me to strip and paint. the cowl will be primed and painted flat black for now. and the wipers will be stripped primed and painted cast aluminum and clear coated(they will pop against the dark blue metallic paint...coming in the future)


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

look what i did this morning







[/IMG]

little side shot









just need to finish cleaning it up and give it a fresh coat of paint.....


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

*4WD sentra*



TOOQIKK said:


> are these the coolant hoses that heat up the TBI? if so has anyone bypassed them....











Yup that's what those are. I wouldn't bypass them on any E or GA "Electro Injection" engine though because the coolant flowing through the throttle body are needed to control the idle speeds as it warms up. If you don't have hot water flowing through the "wax packing" fast idle solenoid canister, then the idle will never drop to the normal warm [low] speed. 



> some serious cancer....anyone have a rear passenger side door I can have??


Better strat calling southern or western junkyards. All the northeast stuff around here looks like yours.


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

started to strip the air cleaner lid









scraping away the 23 year old black paint









and now its stripped....and look at all that rust(go figure!!...lol)...next ill have to bust out the old wire wheel and get it completely stripped down.









well i had to stop for the night...ran out of play time...lol


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

updated pic...just primed/rust converted it after spending some quality time with the wire brush on it!


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

next project! this one has really been clawing at me to get done! so i got-r-dun!! lol

the before shot 









some of the damage...









some more of the damage....this is why i had to reskin it rather than just dye it....









the funk just started to come up as soon as i sprayed it with disinfecting degreaser!









before shot of the rag i used to wipe it down....










and after wipin just half of it.....lol









about mid way stretching and gluing the new skin on...









and what the car looked like when i went out to install the headliner! no snow is gonna stop me!!....lol









and it installed with trim around it!! 











really changed the over all look of the car.....im really starting to like the all black theme i got going on!

started my next project!








they will be cast aluminum when i get done with them...and have several coats of clear on them to help protect them!
well thats all for now! stay tuned for the next update!:waving:


----------



## jkm601 (Jan 16, 2010)

Looking really good dude! Nice job on the headliner, I had a customer with a 97 accord that I re-wrapped his dash, headliner, and rear deck lid in a carbon fiber looking vinyl. came out really nice. Yours made a huge difference!


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

thanks!

that stuff can get really expensive fast! mine was only like 20 bucks but some of it can get over thirty bucks a yard!! and it takes two yards to do a headliner in the wagon for those that might want redo theirs in the future!


----------



## jkm601 (Jan 16, 2010)

TOOQIKK said:


> thanks!
> 
> that stuff can get really expensive fast! mine was only like 20 bucks but some of it can get over thirty bucks a yard!! and it takes two yards to do a headliner in the wagon for those that might want redo theirs in the future!


Yeah, the "carbon fiber" we did on his was $21.00 a yard! We use Keyston for all of our vinyl, they make a ton of really cool looking patterns and textures. The most expensive I have gotten was their "hammered" vinyl @ $24/yard. Suede gets real expensive too! 

How are the "get her running" projects coming along?


----------



## jkm601 (Jan 16, 2010)

holy crap... I was just looking through my Keyston Bros. price list and saw a few "Symphony" collection vinyls that are $53.90 a yard!!! lol


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

the snow (which we are suppose to get more of on sunday) is really slowin me down....my friend who's house the wagon is at is suppose to be gettin around to finally cleaning out his garage hopefully here very soon....and it has a pit in it! so i can work on it more....the weather has not been playing well with me latlely! lol


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

got the the two pipe that are connected to the exhaust manifold off...well i cut them off..hehe gotta love the saws all!!...i will crimp and weld them shut for now(they are rusted on there....)hopin to find a header for it....
also removed the smaller a/c line and the little dryer thing over on the drivers side of the engine bay next the radiator...hopin next to get the radiator drained and remove the condesor......gonna work on trying to get the rest of the interior cleaned and recolored....
suppose to get three inches to night and up to 9 inches by tomorrow night....so not helping with gettin work done on the wagon...lol
that is all for now


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

well got a little more done today....in preparation for dying and painting....deep cleaned the front seats, the rear tops sections, the dash, the vents for the cowl, the side pieces behind the front seat belts(goses along the b pillar) the seat belt latches, the drivers side kick panel, the rear view mirror, the little cubby hole for the dash, couple other misc parts,
layed first coat of aluminum on the radio bezel, and taped off and layed first coat on the outer gauge cluster housing...but something went a rye.....will have to sand down and reclean.....the paint started to wrinkle which is no beuno! so will redo.
plan is to get everything recolored tomorrow! and lay on some clear coat to the air filter top! some pics to come....im off to work!
some one please find me a rear passenger side door!!!


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

and some pictures for anyone that is actually following the progress.....
air filter top just waitin on clear coat....









before and after contrast of rear lower to rear upper seats....









cowl prior to stripping.....









cowl fasteners....straight from nissan!









cowl vent fasteners....also from nissan!









the 5" speaker housing in the dash...it is 42 something from the dealer ship!!...i laughed









front seat stain......









love this stuff!! it is the best for cleaning upholstery!









front shot only one vent hole.....









back shot two vent holes...this would make a great place to mount a gauge or two!...









its snowing yet again....go figure im off!! uggh!
the wife isnt gonna be happy with all the parts still in the family room.....
if the snow lets up might go over and work on the wagon some more(got some toasty insulated over alls!)
did get some of the GM Dark Blue Metallic Paint so once im done stripping the cowl...thinking of painting it just to for fun...and a little motivation to get the rest of it done...


rear passenger side door? anyone???


----------



## tooth (Feb 23, 2010)

hey!!!! love the work! when its done it really is going to be a masterpiece! keep it up and now i think ill start a thread when i redo my b11 



question what did u use to paint thr dash and all that good stuff?


----------



## tooth (Feb 23, 2010)

also when u clear coat the parts what do you use?


----------



## manjula (Jun 24, 2003)

How much do those fasteners cost at the dealer?


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

i use krylon fusion paint for all the plastic parts.
i use duplicolor vinyl dye for the vinyl and carpet/upholstery
and used krylon clear coat for the lights(turn signals, brake lights, etc)
and rust-o-leum rust converter, primer, high temp engine paint and clear coat
i will post pics and product numbers for you all as references

the fastners...according to their records i bought the last of them....didnt think i would even get all the ones i got! hehe spent like 14 bucks and got the cowl and cowl vent fasteners
best bet to find some more is hit the bone yard and pocket as many as you can!


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

some random pictures of stuff got done today....also redid the front door panels, glove box door, and some misc parts...still need to get the seat belts done and patch the hole in the floor board....will check on monday about gettin the carpet professionally cleaned.


----------



## tooth (Feb 23, 2010)

Hey, could you take pix of the duplicolor dye and the cast aluminum paint? I couldn't find it and would like a pic for reference. I also bought some black for the interior plastic, also some clear coats the the lights. 

I bought the outer door handles, window cranks, signal/wiper switch, tail lights and front corner signals off of ebay, so once i get those parts in, ill take pix and start putting the car together. I found the passenger side front dash part which i need to buy since this one is unrepairable and then just paint the rest since its just faded. Instead of posting a new thread ill just post pix in here, if you dont mind so we can take tips from eachother. I need to strip the whole interior out its bad


----------



## BLAZE7153 (Mar 1, 2010)

hey i just recently acquired a 1989 nissan sentra XE 3-door. it needs some work but its pretty tite. and best of all it only has cancer on the rims!!


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

got the a/c condensor out and both the egr pipes disconnect from the manifold..started to clean up the hole(its actually quite big once i started to remove the rusty parts) at the drivers side rear floor board...while i was doin that i looked forward and to my not so happy surprise found another hole up under the pedals!~ so will have to be spending some extra time cleaning welding and sealing before i can even think about puttin the interior back in......got the grill off gonna paint it and the nissan emblem will get a nice coat of black and cast aluminum to make it pop! 
got two of the 4 brake lines disconnected(the other two the metal just rouneded right off was so soft) gonna have to cut off the last two and get some new fittings and flare the lines...so i can get the m/c and booster replaced and start looking at the rest of hte brake system.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

BLAZE7153 said:


> hey i just recently acquired a 1989 nissan sentra XE 3-door. it needs some work but its pretty tite. and best of all it only has cancer on the rims!!


Those are pretty cool cars and somewhat rare too. I had one many years ago. A silver B12 3-door hatch.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

TOOQIKK said:


> started to clean up the hole(its actually quite big once i started to remove the rusty parts) at the drivers side rear floor board...while i was doin that i looked forward and to my not so happy surprise found another hole up under the pedals.


I hear you about the rust. I am dealing with the same thing on a '91 SE-R. 










I was welding in hand made patch panels on the outer body....










.....when I saw some undercoating peeling in a rear wheel well. Peeled it back and started poking around to see how bad it was. I was shocked to find this:










Then I got serious, removed the strut for better access, and cut away all of the bad metal to prep it for repair. I ended up with this!










I'm about halfway done rebuilding the inner strut tower. Got to run out and get some more Argoshield gas for my mig welder. 

Mike


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

looks like some of the work i have to do to the pulsar and the wagon....lol
well heres a not so happy update...i have two broken bones in my right foot....so im laid up for a few weeks! gonna go stir crazy! so wont be too much progess made for a little while.....


----------



## 19sentra88 (Oct 24, 2009)

well that sucks. good luck and feel better, cant wait for the next update:thumbup:


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

were the RNN14 coilovers a direct bolt in?


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

*some random pics from yesterday....*

got the a/c condensor and grill removed....
gonna repaint the grill and scraped the a/c condensor for $1.75(big money!! lol)









the little surprise under the pedals and soundening material....









the rear rocker panel and around the rear wheel well drivers side....









the rear drivers side door....









the rear drivers side floor pan little bigger than i thought it was gonna be originally.....









nothing that cant be fixed but just adds to the length of time until i can get her on the road......


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

sonicgundam said:


> were the RNN14 coilovers a direct bolt in?


you have to "massage" the rear mounting hole to get them to fit other than that they are a direct fit....hehe
gotta love 2800 dollars worth of suspension upgrades!!! HEHE:fluffy:
and the pillow tops are just plain sexy! hehe

you can bolt in b13 suspension parts all day long and the rnn14 uses the same suspension parts....heck you can bolt in rnn14 brakes if you want ...up front and if you do the little conversion in the rear you can have them there too....lol


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

TOOQIKK said:


> you have to "massage" the rear mounting hole to get them to fit other than that they are a direct fit....hehe
> gotta love 2800 dollars worth of suspension upgrades!!! HEHE:fluffy:
> and the pillow tops are just plain sexy! hehe
> 
> you can bolt in b13 suspension parts all day long and the rnn14 uses the same suspension parts....heck you can bolt in rnn14 brakes if you want ...up front and if you do the little conversion in the rear you can have them there too....lol


b13 fronts will work but not on the rears, thats why i was asking. would be a good assumption that RNN14 rears would fit properly on a 4wd wagon


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

you can use b13 rears they fit.....been done .....and verified....
if you want some oem ones i still have mine was gonna put them on the pulsar(as it is awd....hehe)


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Guys, I can't find any earlier discussion in this thread on the coilovers from an N14. What are you talking about?


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

ill take some pics of mine for you when i get around to it....lol


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

blownb310 said:


> Guys, I can't find any earlier discussion in this thread on the coilovers from an N14. What are you talking about?


i have them ....for the wagon started to mount them have a picture or two think on the first page....


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

here you go mike.....


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Oh yes, thank you.


----------



## fairlanephantom (Feb 3, 2010)

I know what a pain it is to get those fenders off. As far as holes, I have fairly big holes in each inner fender, exposing my frame in the back, not sure when I'll get around to patching them, may just pay someone else to do it. But it'll take more time to afford a paint job.


----------



## manjula (Jun 24, 2003)

Hi TOOQIKK,

Pls check your PM.

Tks !


----------



## fairlanephantom (Feb 3, 2010)

Forgot to say that I like what you did with the indicator lights. How much different is it spraying clear coat than regular paint?


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

you want to use clear coat as it keeps the correct color. and doesnt hinder the light.


----------



## fairlanephantom (Feb 3, 2010)

TOOQIKK said:


> you want to use clear coat as it keeps the correct color. and doesnt hinder the light.


I meant more about the process. I'm not about to spray my lights with regular paint.


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

fairlanephantom said:


> I meant more about the process. I'm not about to spray my lights with regular paint.


clean them good and make sure there's no dirt or dust on them. then just spray em with a few coats of clear. use engine enamel clear coat. it's high temp, just in case. those bulbs can get warm


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

sonicgundam said:


> clean them good and make sure there's no dirt or dust on them. then just spray em with a few coats of clear. use engine enamel clear coat. it's high temp, just in case. those bulbs can get warm


clean and degrease, use a green scrubby to lightly rough up the surface(this helps with paint adhesion), then spray several coats of clear coat, enamel paint, works. you dont have to use high temp or engine paint, i use regular enamel. the bulbs dont get that hot. This has been done for decades and had no issues.....
but engine paint dos work too....lol
you choose which one you want just make sure they are clean and slightly roughened up before you paint them and put several coats as they do take a beatin especially on the front of the car(stones, salt, bugs, deer...lol)


----------



## Valanda (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi Don,
Just wanted to say that I sure am glad I gave ya the car. Been paying a bit of attention to this thread and it looks like its getting plenty of love. Keep up the good work  
Val


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

well thank you val! unfortunately it will be even more delayed now with my broken foot! but will get back to as soon as i can....as you can see have found a few "surprises" that will take a little longer to get it goin but will not stop from gettin her done!


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

got in touch with one of my friends...he is gonna make the rear disc bracket and spacers for me ...and they will be cut on a water jet machine!!! hehe
will be a couple of weeks before i get them but well worth the wait!!! excited! i will post pics as soon as they arrive!! we will be selling them so check the thread about them for those that want to do the conversion!


----------



## fairlanephantom (Feb 3, 2010)

How time consuming was it for you to do your headliner? My manual doesn't show how to remove it, I'd like to do it so I don't have to look at the dings in mine anymore.


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

just have to remove all the interior parts around it the light, the visors, and the couple clips for it and then clean it, and then get what ever material you want to use and some adhesive spray and goto town....make sure you get all the wrinkles out....and you will have to let it dry then cut out your holes, trim the back down and then put it all back together! not really that hard ....just done rush taking anything apart the plastic is very brittle on our cars!!


----------



## fairlanephantom (Feb 3, 2010)

I don't know if you still need them, but AutoZone can still get those black window cranks, apparently in no other color. Found them when I was trying to find new grey ones, mine have been looking chalky.


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

they arent cheap there....lol

hey what part of CT are you in?


----------



## fairlanephantom (Feb 3, 2010)

At the moment in Manchester.


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

cool i have family in old saybrook .....use to live up there years ago!
have you been to Pepe's pizza in new haven?? its the best around!
gotta try it if you havent !
love drivin through the back roads up there in fall....very beautiful country that time of the year!


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

well got the m/c off! them twenty something year old brake lines can be a bear!! my friend got the two off that were givin me serious problems....
we got the shackle off and after looking at it we decided to run back over to my house and get the se-r shackle i have and put it on instead of fighting with the b12 shackle....so now it has b13 threads...lol
gonna get the other one and swap out the passenger side one too...and since i have to replace the rears when i do the conversion ill just get the b13 threaded studs for it and then all will match!
also sprayed some rust converter on the lower portion of the drivers side doors , the interior on the two bid holes and where the fender is suppose to be...this is mainly to just help slow down and more growth of the cancer...i sprayed that big ole hole on the passenger side door too...that will be fun to deal with but that will be later....
didnt have any lug nuts that matched the b13 thread pitch so she is still on one lug nut...but ill make sure i bring some with me next time so she can stand on her own 4 feet! and i can roll her around and get some more badly needed work done!
killed my cell phone (bidding on a used one on ebay! hopin on sunday i will win another one!! lol)
so no pics til i get it another phone.......
and im beat just the little hobbling around i did today whooped my butt!!
gotta give shout out to my friend jay as he did alot(most) of the work today! thanks again! he just bought a b16 SR!! very nice!!


----------



## fairlanephantom (Feb 3, 2010)

My Sentra was undercoated years ago, so any rust I have on the bottom of the car is surface rust or solid metal still undercoated. Wish I could say the same for my inner fenders in the front and year and my lower corner panels. 


The back roads are pretty nice around here, though I haven't gone for a long drive for pleasure in a few years since gas prices really shot up.


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

yeah we have some killer back roads down here you can get in some really spirited driving in ...just watch out for the deer and random bear!!! lol

yeah im gonna do all i can to preserve the metal on mine
the bottom and the inside will be coated....lol
im just glad im handy with a welder and have had the joy of rebuilding cars before...and of course a fair bit of mechanical knowledge....

seems the fenders and rear fender wells are areas to watch for as are the seems along where the strut tower meets the frame up front....
and the doors....lol

all cars have their own special spots they like to rust out in first...
gonna go dig out my b13 spline drive lug nuts tomorrow and throw them in my trusty bucket of tools( i have a 5 gallon bucket with a 5o somethin pocket insert in it..gotta love harbor freight!) that i use to tote around....the 5 foot tall tool box in the garage is just alittle to cumbersome....lol
that way i wont forget them and gonna wrap the foot up with a trash bag so i can do some sanding on the fender and cowl tomorrow morning....dont wanna leave any evidence i wasnt layin on the couch.....lol


----------



## fairlanephantom (Feb 3, 2010)

The worst of my rust started at the mid-seams inside my fenders. So in the front, it's between the top and bottom inner fenders where the seal line parts the two. The passenger side is fairly manageable, but the driver side is getting pretty bad. It's along the entire seam, and looks that it spread to the area next to the battery tray. Also have decent sized holes in the back fenders I really need to take care of as my frame is exposed on both sides of the car. 

Have you ever addressed the water in the trunk issues with these? I keep finding puddles in my trunk every now and then.


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

i actually have only got to "drive" mine like twenty feet....lol...the brakes were/are shot on it...had no fluid left in the m/c....pedal to the floor and it actually didnt run when i got it..but got it fired up the next night and then "drove" it few days later then the work began on it and hasnt moved since....hopefully soon ill get it moving on its own and driving it like it was meant to be..lol


----------



## fairlanephantom (Feb 3, 2010)

A lot had to be replaced on mine as it sat for about eight years, it was my dad's car but he ended up with a company car. There isn't much to the car, so I really never had any problems with it anyway, just that things were rotting from not moving. The original radiator hoses lasted exactly twenty years, so screw Nissan for making twenty year rubber. heh. Miles are still fairly low, just hit 159,000 as I had to push it a mile home after a failed attempt to drive to the parts store on half the parts actually needed for my weber swap. 

I did have to do the head gasket, but it was overall very easy on this car. The car actually last three years on a bad external head gasket leak before the section of gasket did actually blow out of the cylinder head. A year after that job and it's still running strong. Been driving from the middle of CT to the middle of NJ on a regular basis using less than half a tank.


----------



## fairlanephantom (Feb 3, 2010)

About the headliner again, do you have a diagram of how to take the plastic out without likely damaging them? Does the dash need to be pulled? I plan on eventually pulling the dash so I can redo the crash pad with the spare I have.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

fairlanephantom said:


> The worst of my rust started at the mid-seams inside my fenders. So in the front, it's between the top and bottom inner fenders where the seal line parts the two.


Hello fairlanephantom [what's your first name please?],

Is there any chance of posting some pics of the rusty areas you are describing? I am curious as I too, am in a constant battle with rust each year. 

Mike


----------



## fairlanephantom (Feb 3, 2010)

The name is also Mike, I don't mind taking pictures.
Pictures
Just put them all in one album to make it easier. There's a shot of the hole in my rear fenders exposing my frame, this angle I haven't seen before as I never got the car on a lift since I discovered the holes. Either way, I still have a hole in each fender and need to take care of my rockers with steel. I did it with fiberglass a few years ago in a hurry and they already cracked on both sides.


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

mine has it bad here too...seems every where they glopped on the seam sealer it is rotting away under it.....








i will get some pics of the four holes i have in my floor boards...basically at each corner they have rusted out...i started cutting them out today need to grind them down and finish cutting plates to fix them....and the fender lips are all rusted and the corners of the the doors, and the dog legs, and the rear shock towers, and the rear"frame", and the fan assembly cage, and the fenders, and the engine bay, and all up underneath....lol seems like now matter where you look you find more and more rust it is multiplying like rabbits!!
and all the bolts for the mud flaps rusted and snapped off so now i gotta figure out how to remove the broken screw pieces so i can remount them after i recondition them....the list just keeps growing...lol
labor of love........


----------



## fairlanephantom (Feb 3, 2010)

It's going to take me awhile with next to no funds, but I plan on redoing the entire car with body work and paint and putting thin white walls on. Also going to undercoat the car again as well as the inner fenders and engine compartment.


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

*updated pics from the other day*

started restifying the grill......







more to come not done yet that was just the first coat of black for the main grill section....

head rest prior to recoloring....









carpet all clean!! prior to recoloring.....









almost done recoloring the carpet...









another angle of the carpet almost recolored....








the pictures dont so it justice....ill have to try and get one out in the sun light.....it looks like a totally new and different carpet!

she is on all fours again!!...got two of the b14 rims on the front...ran out of day light....lol this is from the other night ....was having internet issues couldnt get on line or post pics....









and some unrelated nissan work i was doin at the house on the side....








had to replace the tail lights , headlights, do a HID conversion on it and rewire the headlights.....still have to replace the driver side inner fender liner and will be replacing the complete front bumper(was damaged in an accident)
the car has a AEM cai and after market cat back exhaust on it....sounds good!

i will upload pics of todays events....in the morning....im tired ...im foot hurts and im sun burnt!!!lol

i got the passenger side rear coilovers installed, the passenger side front coil overs and pillow top installed , replaced the front shackle with a se-r one, got one of the mounts cut for the driving lights(they will be mounted where the front license plate would), got the four big holes cut out in the floor(still need to grind them down and finish making filler plates for them), and worked on my sun burn some more...got a serious case of red neck working....lol till tomorrow!


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

some more random pics from yesterdays activities..........

rusty hole 









gtir rear coilover being fitted.....









upper strut tower rust....









hidden rust in the body....


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

fairlanephantom said:


> The name is also Mike, I don't mind taking pictures.
> Pictures


Thanks for taking and uploading your pics Mike. I see I'm not alone in the rust game. I'm also glad that I'm not the only one who is crazy enough to spend the hours to keep these cars running years after "normal" people have long since given up on them. 

Don, keep up the good work. The carpet looks great.


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

few more pics from today....

the 200mph chair and its killer whale tail!!.....lol








i couldnt do alot of what i have done lately with out it....lol

got me some lights like mikes!!....








another shot of them....









got to work on the mighty big hole in my passenger side door.....made a little progress...








heres a closer shot....








still need to grind it down and get the body tools out to reshape the panel...its way out of whack...but nothing i cant fix....i will be goin back at a later date and fix the corners...was more worried about water and the elements getting through the big one...

i have to go get another grinder tomorrow so ic an get the floor pans fixed..they are my main focus for tomorrow..hoping to get the all welded up! that would make for some huge progress! stay tuned!


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

oh and i highly recommend getting a gas welder for body welding....i love my little wire welder but boy do you get some ugly welds and its so easy to blow out the thin metal!!

the jack stand in the front that is laying down is due to the fact i was getting ready to remove the two of them and lower the car back down...by now means was I working under it like that!

the lights are just mocked up still need to clean up and paint the mounts and run the wiring for them.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Thanks for the updates.


----------



## fairlanephantom (Feb 3, 2010)

blownb310 said:


> Thanks for taking and uploading your pics Mike. I see I'm not alone in the rust game. I'm also glad that I'm not the only one who is crazy enough to spend the hours to keep these cars running years after "normal" people have long since given up on them.
> 
> Don, keep up the good work. The carpet looks great.


It used to be normal when people actually gave a damn about their cars, not the people that say "Well, I have a 2004, it's old." I'm more comfortable in my Sentra than any other car, so it stays on the road until I have to make the parts myself.


----------



## fairlanephantom (Feb 3, 2010)

Harbor Freight had a welder on sale for $90 but it was non-gas, heard you can't weld very far before it overheats.


----------



## 19sentra88 (Oct 24, 2009)

i actually own tht welder (bought it for $150 though). it's not bad, great for galvanized exhause and pretty good on normal steel if it's clean. it burns through easily tho but you can weld for about 8 minutes straight without it getting too hot but i do a lot of stop and start welding so it works fine


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

i got a harbor freight special....lol
wife got me a gift certificate and it was on sale and had a 20% coupon!!!....was only like 40 bucks!!! almost felt bad for a second....
i weld the crap out of this thing it takes alot to over heat it ...i also have a little fan hooked up to blow on it and leave the lid open....seems to work well....i do exhaust work(from simple fixes to full custom exhausts(im notorious for my side exit exhausts on b13s), body work, free form(get alittle crazy and make abstract art when i get really bored...lol), hangers(ie exhaust, etc) make my own parts sometimes too....brackets, etc
it has held up threw several years of abuse...i on the other hand would not recommend their compressors...they crap out quite often....the husky brand holds up great and are a decent price!

will upload few more pictures...didnt get to get as much progress as i wanted as took a break from the car to get my donated riding lawn mower working today!! was so excited had to mow the grass too!!....lol
brb with some pics a couple at least....


----------



## 19sentra88 (Oct 24, 2009)

TOOQIKK said:


> i got a harbor freight special....lol
> wife got me a gift certificate and it was on sale and had a 20% coupon!!!....was only like 40 bucks!!! almost felt bad for a second....
> i weld the crap out of this thing it takes alot to over heat it ...i also have a little fan hooked up to blow on it and leave the lid open....seems to work well....i do exhaust work(from simple fixes to full custom exhausts(im notorious for my side exit exhausts on b13s), body work, free form(get alittle crazy and make abstract art when i get really bored...lol), hangers(ie exhaust, etc) make my own parts sometimes too....brackets, etc
> it has held up threw several years of abuse...i on the other hand would not recommend their compressors...they crap out quite often....the husky brand holds up great and are a decent price!
> ...


the only thing i truly hate about mine is the 1lb spools, i wish i could run a 10 lber. thinking ofmaking something to hang on the back so i can use one


----------



## fairlanephantom (Feb 3, 2010)

Ah, so the coupon does still apply. I got the coupon out of a magazine thinking I was going to get it for $90, then it went on sale at $90 and have ben too stupidly excited to check if it'd still be valid. Buying that soon then.


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

driver side front floor board patch panel just spot welded in.....








and another one just a little closer...the sun was making it hard for me to see the pictures(it was sunny and 80+ out today)








passenger side front floor board patch panel just spot welded in...








and started to grind down the patch panel in the rear passenger side door(it wont leak now at least!still not pretty....lol)









the rear passenger side hole is actually quite large...after starting at it with the grinder it just crumbled and opened up to a much larger hole that stretches across the entire length of the rear floor board!....one step forward two back.....lol

back to my tractor....have to touch on this for a couple of reasons...I was rereading this thread......this is not the original build thread it was on another forum which i really dont visit all that much and being that it alot of the first page came from there i accidentally missed a very important section....so i would like to insert a part of it here or at least give thanks to some one who deserves it because with out his help i would not be neck deep in the restification of my wagon....probably would not even have it....and he is also the same guy that donated the riding lawn mower to me....His name is Tracy Foster and he is a great friend not just for the lawn mower(life saver!) he also took me upto Illinois and pulled the wagon back! our little 12 plus hour road trip! He is a great friend and just wanted to share and express my gratitude towards him.THANNKS!!!!l:woowoo:

there is a tornado watch in affect so had to cut it short tonight....goin to the docs tomorrow hopin to get rid of this boot!!!till next time!


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

fairlanephantom said:


> Ah, so the coupon does still apply. I got the coupon out of a magazine thinking I was going to get it for $90, then it went on sale at $90 and have ben too stupidly excited to check if it'd still be valid. Buying that soon then.


just make sure its on sale and not one of their"super" coupons then you can use the 20% on it...i always wait for stuff to go on sale and then grab the 20% coupon on top of it and dont forget the free LED flash lights! I just got another 4.5" grinder today(lost mine some where..it probably ran away as i abuse it and have tried to kill it for over three years it just wont die!! lol)

and you can use 2lb spools but i hear yah i have thought about cutting the back off and using the 10lber....as i made a welding cart and have the fan set up on it so it would work as i really dont have to pic the welder up...or i could weld on some brackets to reach around the 10lber so i could still use the lid and handle...hmmm gonna have to think about that one!!


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

heres some i missed.....


----------



## 19sentra88 (Oct 24, 2009)

TOOQIKK said:


> just make sure its on sale and not one of their"super" coupons then you can use the 20% on it...i always wait for stuff to go on sale and then grab the 20% coupon on top of it and dont forget the free LED flash lights! I just got another 4.5" grinder today(lost mine some where..it probably ran away as i abuse it and have tried to kill it for over three years it just wont die!! lol)
> 
> and you can use 2lb spools but i hear yah i have thought about cutting the back off and using the 10lber....as i made a welding cart and have the fan set up on it so it would work as i really dont have to pic the welder up...or i could weld on some brackets to reach around the 10lber so i could still use the lid and handle...hmmm gonna have to think about that one!!


my plan was just to make 2 arms that exend straight off the back to hold the spool and drill a hole in the back to feed the wire straight into the feed motor. seems fairly simple, just a matter of lining things up right.


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

19sentra88 said:


> my plan was just to make 2 arms that exend straight off the back to hold the spool and drill a hole in the back to feed the wire straight into the feed motor. seems fairly simple, just a matter of lining things up right.


that sounds like a much simpler plan...thinkin i might have to "borrow" it.


----------



## 19sentra88 (Oct 24, 2009)

TOOQIKK said:


> that sounds like a much simpler plan...thinkin i might have to "borrow" it.


go right ahead, glad to help


----------



## fairlanephantom (Feb 3, 2010)

TOOQIKK said:


> just make sure its on sale and not one of their"super" coupons then you can use the 20% on it...i always wait for stuff to go on sale and then grab the 20% coupon on top of it and dont forget the free LED flash lights! I just got another 4.5" grinder today(lost mine some where..it probably ran away as i abuse it and have tried to kill it for over three years it just wont die!! lol)
> 
> and you can use 2lb spools but i hear yah i have thought about cutting the back off and using the 10lber....as i made a welding cart and have the fan set up on it so it would work as i really dont have to pic the welder up...or i could weld on some brackets to reach around the 10lber so i could still use the lid and handle...hmmm gonna have to think about that one!!


The welder is apparently on clearance at the moment.


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

get it!!!!hehe


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

well my friend was using my welder so i took a few minutes to reorganize some of the wiring and what not under the hood...just starting but will do more later....didnt have alot of time to "play" today....
























and a before shot to see if you can tell what has changed....lol


----------



## fairlanephantom (Feb 3, 2010)

Did they ever make an aftermarket metal timing cover? I've wanted one, and I'm sure others would, yours looks like it has a little bit of warping like mine. I also have some cracks around the bolt holes.


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

thats not warpage...its actually missing a piece of it!! looks like it had come loose and wore off!! and i took alook further down and its not fitted properly so i need a new one ....

got the back b14 rims on today! like the stance in the back...gonna roll the fender wells just to be safe...can just barely slip my hand under the fender! the front needs to come down alittle to give it the stance i want.... 










rear passenger side b14 rim and coil overs...close up shot









no more bumper stickers!!....









got the charcoal canister cleaned up , and the mount for it, the fuel filter mount and the washer/coolant mount painted dark blue metallic(same color as the body will be painted.....picks to come later.....)


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

drivers side with oem struts and springs..sits a little higher than passneger side for now....


----------



## jingjing (Apr 29, 2002)

nice wheels


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

for those that dont know Jay is the guy i bought the wheels from...i have actually known him for several years...lol ....fellow nissan nut....he has always lended a helping hand over the years.......

got the drive shaft on today...and remounted the evap canister and the bracket for the overflow tank. and welded the bottom of the air cleaner shut...


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

small update with a few pics.....
















































































still need to get clear coat for every thing....
the over flow bracket needs to be sanded and resprayed something hit it....
and the intake manifold will be smoothed down...there are a few small welds on the other side...when im done it will be smoothed and painted...


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

installed the rear wiper...it has been painted the color the wagon will be painted too...
trying to slowly move some parts out of my garage and back onto the car.....









gotta get that stuff on the window removed its a PITA to remove and it stinks underneath it....dont know what was used to install it but wow it will wake you up if you inhale as you pull a piece off...lol
must of the "junk" in the trunk is out....the OEM 4wd struts are in the trunk of my Accent along with the shackles we had replaced..they all will be goin on the pulsar later ....


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

got ball joints and control arm bushing today...from autozone....
did some exhaust work on a car so didnt get any work done on mine......lol
still looking for a rack or a rebuild kit so if any one comes across one or knows where one is please let me know....


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

got the fans off and cleaned, will be cleaning the shroud in the morning, and gonna get some naval jelly to remove the rust on the metal frame...also got one of the fan motors removed still need to pull the last one.....then will be painting(Imagine that...lol) will take pics later....


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

got the fans painted, cleaning the shroud right now....have to go get my tools to remove the last motor so i can naval jelly that frame....ace is the place! for naval jelly 6.99 for a 16oz bottle of it...love this stuff!

its suppose to rain for the next five days!!! no bueno!
talked to one of my old skol mechanic friends.....think i should take off the rack and tear it down might have just pulled out the inner tie rod or stripped it...so should be able to repair it....gettin an "E" rack anyway....will be fixing the rack and installin in on the n13(daughter has to have power steering...lol)


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

got the shroud painted, got both motors painted...and went and got some more paint so i can finish the "fan frame"...its primered black right now but will be cast aluminum when i get done with it...hopin tomorrow will be warm enough to paint as the rain has subsided for now.....
side note had to change the color of paint i was gonna use apparently the color i had chose is discontinued too....still gonna be gm dark blue metallic just a very slightly different shade......lol


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

pictures for you to look at ....in no order at all.....to show some of the work been doing should be putting everything back together and mounting the fan/shroud assembly back on the car....

































































new color for the car...this is just a couple coats no clear using it as a guide coat to finish up the work on it.....


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

well you got to see some of the before pictures of the fans and what not now you can see some of the after pictures.....hehe....enjoy....
well maybe not tonight...as photobucket is doin Site Maintenance...cant log on to upload pictures!!! oh well ....maybe in the morning
...


----------



## bob89sentra (Sep 15, 2005)

Great job so far this is looking like a very in-depth project.


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

got them this time....now you can enjoy some more of my handy work....lol











































thanks bob89sentra!


----------



## jingjing (Apr 29, 2002)

oooooh pretty


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

who let you in here?! HEHE
you wanna come over and help pull out the power steerin rack?


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

got a new table ...its 8 foot long and almost three wide....threw some stuff on it......couple awd transmissions, brakes, welder, etc......to make it look at home....will be painting it down the road as its turquoise......lol


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

got a guide coat on the upper intake so i can get around to finish smoothing it out...
looking good so far cant wait to i get it finished!


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

got the driver's side panel welded up! 
will be starting on the two back ones next....they are the worst.
then ill get up underneath and make sure everything is all cleaned up and coated.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

I think the turqoius bench looks good as is!

Great updates with pics Don. I'm liking it. 

Mike


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

i was starting to think you were a good guy ...now im startin to have doubts!
although the table will probably end up stayin that color for quite awhile....lol


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

ordered nismo 60mm wheel studs, ES front control arm bushing (both), Isky Cam(from Mike), and will be ordering a header for it here soon.
still working alot and the weather has been crappy on my days off. .. so no progress just parts ordered....will take a couple of pics next time im out there....later this week...
oh yeah started work on designing the rear brackets finally....about half way there and got the spacers drawn out....
so hopefully that project will be done in the near future


----------



## dubaholic (May 23, 2010)

looks like its really coming along! definitely gonna stay posted on this one


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

THE MORE THE MERRIER! 

got some progress made today...started tacking in the patch panels for the rear floor board. also bought a new "toy" from my favorite place to shop...harbor freight...would post pics but cant log into photobucket to upload my pictures(and my laptop died). so when i can ill post up some update pics!


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

few pics for yah.....


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

will go back and finish seam welded them in later...gonna go look for a window regulator next......


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

well i got a nice little package today in the mail.....hehe 
gotta thank mike for this little gem...its an isky cam for the mighty e16i! unfortunately it wont be installed for quite awhile as im gettin ready to pull the motor/tranny out of the wagon in preparation for the gti-r motor/tranny swap and to help facilitate the removal and replacement of the steering rack, the rust repair and final prep and painting of the engine bay ......


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

you lucky bastard !! Lol !! ... i heard lots of good stuff with that cam !!


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

Crazy-Mart said:


> you lucky bastard !! Lol !! ... i heard lots of good stuff with that cam !!


no love for the wagon??? hehe
yeah to bad it wont be quite awhile before it gets installed and much less run with it in....lol
so many cars so little time....lol


----------



## fairlanephantom (Feb 3, 2010)

TOOQIKK said:


> well i got a nice little package today in the mail.....hehe
> gotta thank mike for this little gem...its an isky cam for the mighty e16i! unfortunately it wont be installed for quite awhile as im gettin ready to pull the motor/tranny out of the wagon in preparation for the gti-r motor/tranny swap and to help facilitate the removal and replacement of the steering rack, the rust repair and final prep and painting of the engine bay ......



I think I have to do my steering rack sometime, my steering has been getting kind of crazy sometimes. Are you doing the disc all around conversion? How much were those kits going for?


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

yes i will be doing the rear disc brake conversion..im gonna be running nx2k front calipers and rotors with maxima rear calipers and jdm nx2k rotors along with the altima M/C and the nx2k booster. the brackets havent come up with a price as soon as i iron out some kinks ill have a couple sets made for me and then will have some up for sale!


----------



## fairlanephantom (Feb 3, 2010)

Will be interesting to see how it comes together. I hate drums.


----------



## unijabnx2000 (May 19, 2004)

Great thread hope to see it finished soon


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

small update...it keeps raining on my days off!!! cant seem to win! but that hasnt stopped me from ordering parts!
i have 96lb injectors coming, a n60 blew through MAF coming, ordering a rebuilt gti-r motor with stage II cams, three angle valve job, a t3/t4 turbo! jgy fuel rail(so i can run the bigger injectors), and will be getting g-spec lightened underdrive pulleys for the water pump and crank! along with s/s brake lines!
working on my radiator(civic half one aluminumn), and about to order my t3 flange for my tubular manifold. after i get all the parts and get the motor dropped in i will then start work on my custom intercooler piping(the tmic from the gtir has been modified to be a fmic but i will be mounting it next to the radiator for the ultimate sleeper set up!)
and of course ordering all my amsoil synthetic products and killer EA air filter!

side note might have found a b13 which is being parted out to get a complete suspension brakes, and control arms, m/c and booster for the pulsar!!(my daughter will be so happy!)


----------



## Cam 1989 B12 (Jun 13, 2010)

Hey, love the wagon, wish i had awd on mine 

Hows it coming along? 

Pls post pics of how its going!

wanted to mention something, under the cowling there is most likely rust, where the blower intake is, ill post pics of what i did to fix problem.



>




































Ahhh rust... :fluffy:


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

well i walked out to check the mail and i had a little package waiting for me from greg v at gspec.com(one of my favorite places to shop for parts!)
it had a gspec performance underdrive pulley for the water pump and a set of s/s brake lines in it!


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

got a pacesetter header for the e16i!! 
got the motor and turbo today for the wagon!!! so excited!!
still waiting on my injectors.....
am contemplating gettin a NISMO LSD for the front ..its 830 shipped!!!!
thats a lot of money for LSD......but boy would it be fun!!


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

Got the g spec crank pulley today!


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

some pictures for you all to drool at....lol
who loves their b12 more than me??? i wanna know....lol







all the way from canada!!!


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

and some goodness from tonight......


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

and a few more for you picture whores....lol
























got an alternator too!! gettin closer to gettin all the parts to put humpty dumpty back together!


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

gotta thank coach(Brent) for the radiator, hoses, and alternator. ....and we finally got the manifold off the motor(thank goodness for that cheapy wrench!!!...lol)


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Holy cow, should be a monster when finished!

I look forward to seeing how you'll actuate the clutch slave cylinder on the SR AWD transaxle.


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

will be using the hydraulic system....makes for easy clutch engagement and less strain on the leg! lol
i will take you pictures when i get to that point of the build.


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

mocked up the intake on "new" motor, got the valve cover studs screwed on. 

















little custom radiator cap piece with a/n fitted s/s hose
















will be strippin it down and smoothin it out and givin it a fresh coat of paint here soon...

well i now have given my blood, sweat, and tears to the wagon!!!









got the painted radiator out of the wagon and mounted up in the pulsar(just for a safe place to keep it for now until i start workin on the pulsar engine bay)


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

well got around to getting the "new" gti-r motor on the stand.
also started working on the upper manifold again...the nasty spot on it(look at the post above) is gone along with the reweld on the other side. its painted gloss black for now...using as a guide coat but will be that color when finished(finally got my color scheme all worked out...lol)
almost have the lil water neck smoothed out and it will be glass black as well....
hopin to get some more pics and make some real progress soon...work is finally slowing down so i can have some fun time!


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

it is with great regret that i must inform you all...that i must scrap this project....i know i put alot of time and effort into it and I have wanted one of these for years but do to the condition of the car and the fact that i have three full blown car projects i had to choice one to abandon....the other to are far more productive and will be completed later this year(well at least one and possible the other). I will be slowly removing the parts from the wagon that were originally on the pulsar and returning them to the pulsar...... and will be completing the pulsar project bring it to a new level that it deserves...and my b13 project will be completed first it has a much much shorter list than the pulsar although it does include a motor swap and some cosmetic work but it is much closer to being done by along stretch compared to the pulsar which is closer in its current state of being complete than the wagon ....I am truly sorry Valerie as I had every intention of bringing her back but even for me she was too far gone and I did my best to get her back .......I am hoping that she will live on with projects from other forums members as I will have some of the parts for sale at a later date.....


----------



## sheepwolf (Aug 22, 2006)

I have been following your thread for sometime and am impressed with your care and feeding and love. Am sure that Val is quite proud of you, and understand your decision to cut bait on the restoration. 
How far gone is she? If she is still in running condition my wife and I are in a need of a wagon as a hauler for our soap business as we do craft shows in Ill. I currently own an 88 B12 E16 and love the car.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

WTF ! ... well i know wath you mean .. too much to do all the time ... let me know if you take it appart... at least i know youve havent quit completely !!


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

i am laid up for an unknown time now...goin to get the mri tomorrow to see if i have to have surgery and hopefully meet with the specialist...i have already used up all my sick days and my vacation days run out as of friday...so i have a family and bills to pay....
my other two projects(the pulsar is in the garage and the b13 is in the driveway and looks like a complete car and is in great shape)...where as the wagon is in pieces at my friends house(his wife is been gettin after him and me about gettin it out of there) ...dont have the money or time to try and complete it......so not happy right now....but with my unknown future and not working i am forced to make some decisions that i dont want to have to make....including not gettin my garage door fixed and not being able to build a deck that my wife has wanted for years(was actually suppose to have it built starting this weekend.....) so i most likely will have to part it out ...or if some one wants to buy it whole(this would only be feasible if you already have one with a jacked up motor or tranny) .......


----------



## Kiran (Feb 1, 2009)

Hey guys i need a little advice here...... i own a B12 sentra, it came factory 2WD and i wanna convert it to a 4WD powered by an SR20 motor..
i just wanna know if the 4WD Differential and Axels would be a bolt for bolt line up???? or would i hav to do modifications????? please i need ur advice.............


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Kiran said:


> Hey guys I need a little advice here...... I own a B12 Sentra, it came factory 2WD and I wanna convert it to a 4WD powered by an SR20 motor.
> I just wanna know if the 4WD Differential and Axels would be a bolt for bolt line up???? or would I have to do modifications????? Please I need your advice.............


The 2WD floorpan is completely different. Nothing in the rear of the suspension will bolt up. Your best bet is to find a 4WD wagon for your project. Good luck!


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

some more cancer.....









close up you can see the top of the rear diff mount through the hole....









to address kiran...you would have to do some modifications....it would be the same as what was done to my pulsar to convert it to awd......you can check out the build thread on sr20-forum dot com of my pulsar or email me [email protected]
i can give you some guidance on what you need to do....you will need to know how to weld(or know some one that does) ......as there is quite a bit involved.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Glad to see you're still working on it. I thought you gave up earlier.

Looks like the left rear strut tower is good. I've had a couple that needed new metal at the top of those in the past.

Mike


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

wishful thinking...unfortunately these are pictures of part of the tear down...i am going to use the the rear trunk assembly and lid(the plastic that covers the spare tire) for the pulsar....i will be building a custom cage to drop the fuel cell down and this will make for an OEM look when im done. there are a few holes in the frame too...well beyond anything i would want to tackle....(and you know i like to take on crazy projects....lol)


----------

